# How would you like to control the cube?



## iggeman (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi!

I'm developing a new cube simulator and as for the time being I'm controlling it with commands such as 1,2,3 and so forth. 
I wonder if you have any suggestions of how to control and modify the cube, both how you view the cube, and how you turn the different layers. Like "R" to move right layer clock wise "E" counter clock wise etc. 

I find most of the simulators where you actually have to turn the layers with the mouse cursor to be kind of frustrating and time consuming. 

So, how would you like to speedcube with an artificial cube?


----------



## emolover (Jan 27, 2012)

Why don't you make it so you can customize what keys move what?


----------



## iggeman (Jan 27, 2012)

That is what I have done, and I can easily modify the code. So now I would like to get input from you guys of what you think would be the easiest/fastest way to modify the cube for the user.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 27, 2012)

Is it possible that you make it controllable with an XBOX controller? Would be awesome with something like shoulder buttons to switch layer, and using the analog stick to choose what direction the layer will move. Possibly the right stick could be used for slices, and since there are four shoulder buttons, two of them could rotate the cube. Or the right stick could do that, as it might be easier to choose the layer to be sliced. But having the top layer selected and using dual stick while doing e.g. M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 would be neat. I find it hard to come up with a good control scheme for the keyboard, but something similar that takes advantage of all fingers


----------



## iggeman (Jan 27, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Is it possible that you make it controllable with an XBOX controller? Would be awesome with something like shoulder buttons to switch layer, and using the analog stick to choose what direction the layer will move. Possibly the right stick could be used for slices, and since there are four shoulder buttons, two of them could rotate the cube. Or the right stick could do that, as it might be easier to choose the layer to be sliced. But having the top layer selected and using dual stick while doing e.g. M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 would be neat. I find it hard to come up with a good control scheme for the keyboard, but something similar that takes advantage of all fingers


 
You're right, it would be really awesome to control it with an xbox (or ps3) controller. But I would like for the user to be able to control it with keyboard inputs. Maybe that will be another project =)
Yeah I've experimented with different keyboard control schemes but I haven't been able to make it feel natural, yet.

Thank you my fellow Swede for your constructive suggestions, keep em coming =)


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, you're Swedish too? I didn't look at your name -.-' What about using a combination of WASD and the cursor keys? Cycle layers with the cursors, and using A and D to rotate the layers. While most people here knows the difference between e.g. R and R', thus also the difference between A and D keys on the right layer, I believe it would feel more intuitive to use W and S for the vertical layers, and A and D for the horizontal ones. Rotating the cube could be done with Q and E, and possibly two nearby keys if someone needs to rotate the cube vertically, most likely during the cross/F2L.


----------



## iggeman (Jan 27, 2012)

Hehe yes I am =)

What a great suggestion! I didn't even think of that. 
Or perhaps a similar alternative like:
D+up arrow key for R
D+down.. R'
A+up.. for L'
A+down.. for L,
W+left.. for U
W+right.. for U'

And then maybe rotate in x and y with the arrow keys alone, or Q E A D/ W A S D + shift or something -.-


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm used to the layout they use for the cube simulator here.
You can put all the moves and let the people that use it put in the key they want to use for each specific move (like RDULFBMESxyz) if you add an option button. It would let people choose their own. Also, put the clockwise and counterclockwise moves next to each other so you aren't completely guessing to see which move is which if you forget the controls.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 28, 2012)

I suppose that S and the left/right arrows would rotate the D layer then? But what about F/B layers and the slices? They seem hard to implement without layer cycling. Perhaps shift could activate double layer turns, so that shift+D+up and then D+down would equal an M slice? With cube rotations on the arrow keys alone, the user would only have to move the middle fingers, and that would propably result in very fast solves. But F/B layers would *still* be a problem. Maybe tie them to Q/E or something :/


----------



## qqwref (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't think there's any layout that will end up better than the Ryan Heise/hi-games/qcube/jflysim one. You can try to find one, but it might not be worth it


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Jan 28, 2012)

Would it be frowned upon if you hot keyed, lets say as a fridrich user, all of the PLL's?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 28, 2012)

The Heise sim layout was revolutionary when it came out, and it's still one of the best we know. Even more important: A lot of fast cubers are now used to that layout.
Unless you have something novel, you're better off trying to build on his work (e.g. keep his keys, don't change them, but possibly add some new ideas) rather than starting from scratch.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 28, 2012)

The Heise sim layout was revolutionary when it came out, and it's still one of the best we know. Even more important: A lot of fast cubers are now used to that layout.
Unless you have something novel, you're better off trying to build on his work (e.g. keep his keys, don't change them, but possibly add some new ideas) rather than starting from scratch.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 29, 2012)

Or you could have your web cam detects your moves on a cube(Obviously with a cube in your hand)(But that kinda defeats the purpose of playing on a visual cube)
Or you could also have someone set it the first time they play it


----------



## Genesis (Jan 29, 2012)

Or you could have your web cam detects your moves on a cube(Obviously with a cube in your hand)(But that kinda defeats the purpose of playing on a visual cube)
Or you could also have someone set it the first time they play it


----------

